# Dallas Therapy Group



## murph56 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm a Clinical Social Worker based in northwest Dallas. I'm in the process of forming a Social Anxiety Therapy Group in Dallas. It will be based on CBT and comparitively low-cost. If you are interested and would like to find out more information, please contact me.

-Mark Collins, LCSW
214-687-8365
[email protected]
http://www.redbudcounseling.com


----------

